# rebuild: Before and after



## drysdam (Mar 29, 2012)

About a month ago, I asked for help pricing what turned out to be a South Bend 10k: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=17696.0

Well, I ended up buying it. I had to dismantle it to get it home and since I was doing that anyway, I decided to degrease it (it hadn't been used in at least 20 years and was a little hard-moving in some spots). When I degreased it a lot of paint came off, so I repainted as well:

Before:







After:






I haven't actually been able to use it yet, though. I don't have the motor hooked up yet. I think I should be making chips by the end of this weekend, though.


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 30, 2012)

Surely you are not going to make that beautifully restored lathe dirty! How could you?

Jim


----------



## lathe nut (Mar 30, 2012)

That what I am saying, get another one just look at that one, to nice to use, really looks great, Lathe Nut


----------



## Stan (Mar 30, 2012)

A 10K is a very nice lathe for a home shop. That lathe should have an underdrive if it originally came on that cabinet. The drive behind the headstock was on the bench model.


----------



## rhitee93 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice job. I love old lathes 

I brought home a 1949 10L (the 10K's bigger brother) a few years ago. Mine has seen a lot of use in its life,but I wouldn't give it up for a new one in it's class.


----------



## drysdam (Mar 30, 2012)

_That lathe should have an underdrive if it originally came on that cabinet. The drive behind the headstock was on the bench model._

This bench has never had an under drive unless someone patched the hole *very* well.


----------



## Stan (Mar 30, 2012)

My guess is that the tray, cabinet and lathe were combined sometime after they left the factory. The tray and cabinet appear to be for a longer bed lathe and/or the lathe is not in the factory position on the tray. There is a good picture of a 10K cabinet model on this forum.

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/south-bend-lathes/question-regarding-my-south-bend-10k-199554/


----------



## drysdam (Mar 30, 2012)

Aha, in that case, I'll have few compunctions if I decide to move it over a few inches to make room for a better power switch placement.


----------

